# My Rat is Making weird noises



## jaideavry18 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a fancy male rat, His name is Saber.
He seems healthy, except for the fact that he is making weird noises.
I cant explain the noises, but it sort of sounds like a chuckling weird noise.
Have you expeirenced this with your rat before?
What should I do?
We dont have a Vet here that would know anything about rats.
Its a really small town.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jaideavry18 said:


> I cant explain the noises, but it sort of sounds like a chuckling weird noise.


I know that noise. To me it indicates a myco (mycoplasmosis) flare-up.

If your rat is still doing it he'll need to be put on a course of antibiotics otherwise it'll only get worse.

If the noises just started and it's his first respiratory infection baytril or doxycycline should help.

As for the vet not knowing about rats, as long as they're prepared to see him and are willing to listen and learn they can still help. Print out this drug chart and take it in with you so they can see the correct dosages for both those antibiotics.

Good luck.

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm


----------

